
Haproxy-2.1.0 - TimWolla
https://www.mail-archive.com/haproxy@formilux.org/msg35491.html
======
judge2020
"logging to CLI" I'm surprised it took this long. Getting HAProxy logs from
docker has been a pain since you needed a volume mount and needed to export
logs via a custom location, or you could go the hacky way and run a script
that runs haproxy in the background and instead tails the log file.

~~~
paulfurtado
haproxy 1.9 added support for logging to stdout/stderr/files, this is a
different feature.

This feature looks like it is intended for cases where you're logging to a
remote syslog server without any local log files and want to attach to the
process and see the live recent logs which it stores in a ring buffer.

~~~
wtarreau
Yes it's exactly this. It's in fact a byproduct of the rings implemented for
the trace subsystem making it trivial to log there, which turns out to be
extremely convenient for embedded systems or inside containers even if logs
are already sent to stdout and piped to docker or anything else.

------
kawsper
Seems like upgrading to HTX is a seamless upgrade, we have upgraded in our
testing environments, and it looks stable (as always).

~~~
wtarreau
It was already the default in 2.0 unless you explicitly disabled it, so 2.1
should not be a surprise :-)

------
x7k
What's special with Haproxy?

